# hoyt tuning



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Go to javi's Draw stop timing in this forum. See adjusting buss cable and control cable - must twist control to keep cams synced as you bring to ata. See 1/4" short of ata and checking draw length.


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Go to javi's Draw stop timing in this forum. See adjusting buss cable and control cable - must twist control to keep cams synced as you bring to ata. See 1/4" short of ata and checking draw length.


i tryed that with not luck when i try to adjust i end up with the strings so tight they start to knot up.i know i must be overlooking something but cant find it yet thanks


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

hoyt88 said:


> my top is alwas hitting first with my bottom an 1’’ from hitting.


I would take the strings back off and start from scratch double checking the lengths. Something isn't right having the stop that far off. I just put a custom set on my AM32 set to the standard length and believe it or not I didn't have to make one single adjustment.

Axle to axle, cam timing, poundage and draw length was dead on...I was quite shocked.


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

7thSeal said:


> I would take the strings back off and start from scratch double checking the lengths. Something isn't right having the stop that far off. I just put a custom set on my AM32 set to the standard length and believe it or not I didn't have to make one single adjustment.
> 
> Axle to axle, cam timing, poundage and draw length was dead on...I was quite shocked.


I wish mine turned out that way.did you use the chart off of hoyts web site cause that's were I am getting the specs from.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Well for the string lengths I just set them to what was on the limb sticker, I put a screwdriver through each loop on the ends and gave them a good tug to straighten them out a bit before measuring.

I used the chart on the site to get my axle to axle length.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

hoyt88 said:


> I wish mine turned out that way.did you use the chart off of hoyts web site cause that's were I am getting the specs from.


When you set the strings to spec, did you measure the strings under a 100 pound load? The strings do not need to be twisted more than 1.5" between the twist. Since you have twisted and untwisted the string, I would retwist the string untill I have 1.75" between twist and let it set under a 100 pound load for a couple of hours. Then I would install them and check the specs. I wouldn't be overly concerned if they are not perfect. I would set the draw length, poundage and timing then see where it is. 

After you retwist the strings and load them up and properly twisted, if the lengths are off by 1/2" or more, I would get in touch with the string manufactor and talk to them. They might have made a mistake.


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

welcome to the cam 1/2 world:teeth:


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

no1huntmaster said:


> welcome to the cam 1/2 world:teeth:


thanks tell me bout it kicking my butt,well went to my pro shop and they help me get it back on track add a twist here and there but am learning.i did check my speed when i was there shooting a 395g arrow at 295fps at 29''dl-69#.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

This is going to sound like a dumb question. Do you have you limbs bottomed out? Have you checked the Tiller? Cam sync and Draw stop timing are two seperate issues. Tiller is the best indicator of at rest cam sync.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

Cam 1/2 tuning is only a nightmare until you understand it and the only way to understand it is to do it. Read and re-read Javi's post, eventually it'll make sense and you'll think "Gee that wasn't that hard at all", LOL ...


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

BULLDOG25 said:


> This is going to sound like a dumb question. Do you have you limbs bottomed out?


Actually, that's probably the best and first question to ask 

Where did you get the set from? I'm often pleasantly surprised to get set's from guys on the forum, or my main go to, Prostring, and find that they are on the money right out of the package, a hundred shots or so later, a turn or two and I'm good to go, often for monts at a time, especially the 452X's.

Apache's comment is also valid, with a bit of practice, timming and adjustments are almost automatic.


----------

